# My Animal Herd!! LOL



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 20, 2011)

Well why don't I start with my darling boy, Bam Bam. Bam Bam is my Fullblood Boer Buck. He is 17 months old and was born a quad. He is the only survivor. My brother calls him a beast. He has won reserve grand champion twice. Once as a 5 month old at the NW MO State Fair and once as a yearling at the local fair. 







Next has to be Candy. Candy is a two year old boer doe and the reason for my madness. LOL She is due to kid in November and is already getting a big belly. I suspect she will have at least triplets.






Then There is Coco. Though Coco is crazy scared of people for unknown reasons I still love her. SHe was my second goat. This is her in June with her son, Butch. Butch has gone to a new home now. He got first place wether in all his shows. 






Then There is Doll. She was my third goat. She is due any day. She is 50% Boer 50% Nubian.






This is Precious. Precious is Candy's first kid. Precious was born March 6, 2011. I expect great things from her. She is a great girl.






That's not all folks.


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 20, 2011)

If the goats are any indication of the cuteness still awaiting us, I'm very excited!!  They're gorgeous.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you SunnyCait.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 20, 2011)

I currently own 14 goats, 4 horses, 4 dogs, and 2 cats. Well not counting the cows.  I'm hoping to get my two Lionheads really soon.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 20, 2011)

Love the pics. A friend of ours has goats, but it's all about milking.


----------



## BunnyLover13 (Nov 5, 2011)

OMG their all so cute. You should totally get the lionheads if you have enough spare time for them (it looks like you have your handsd full though...but hey you never know) There's always room for a couple mre right!


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes there is well I got the lionheads. I posted that a while back one one of them, Ziva is going to have kits. She is Due November 12th. Also added three new does to my goat herd and sold 3 goats.  One of the goats we got is 2 years old and she is down in the barn and I'm waiting on her to have her kids.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello everyone just thought I'd give a update on how my animals are doing. We unfortunatly lost a cat this summer due to old age and the heat just being to much on him. (RIP Shadow). My goat, Candy, won Grand Champion In County Boer Doe! My other pygmy goat, Ella, won Grand Champion Pygmy doe and her daughter got second in her class. I had another doe place 4th. As for my rabbits sadly we lost Abby do to problems kindling and Ziva was alot older then we thought and we lost her to old age (RIP Abby and Ziva) I still cry about it. Also we have expanded our rabbitry a little but don't worry I spend alot of time with every one of my animals and they all hold a special place in my heart. We also lost another rabbit, Ariel. Ariel was a rescue Mini Rex/Dutch doe that just loved people and running around the house. She had such a wonderful personality and was just a youngin' but it got really hot during the day while I was at work and we lost her to the heat! :'( I am again still crying about it. Director Jenny, Reid, DiNozzo, and JJ are doing great along with our other rabbits. We had a lady come out to look at buying a baby bunny and she fell in love with Prentiss so she took another lionhead along with Prentiss and Prentiss is now living a life of luxury.  Alot has happened this summer and I have grown even more attached to all my bunnies, goats, dog, horses, and cat. We ended up selling all the cows because they just wouldn't stay in the fence and we didn't want any of them getting hit. Have a blessed day and stay cool.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi,

Glad to see you back. Love all your animals. And so sorry for your losses. 

Congratulation on your goats placing in the shows. That's awesome.

Look forward to hearing more experiences with your animals. And definitely more pics.

K


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you so much. We actually have a small litter of 3 lionheads that are about 5 weeks old now and super sweet. I'll trying getting as many pictures of my animals up as possible.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm going to be making a video of me and all my animals. I'll put it on youtube.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

Look forward to seeing them. Video and pics. 

K


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 7, 2012)

It might take a while to get the video done cause my mom's corgi is having puppies right now!!!!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

*Parkinson Farms wrote: *


> It might take a while to get the video done cause my mom's corgi is having puppies right now!!!!!



Puppies are more important than videos right now.

Hoping Mom Corgi has an easy delivery and healthy pups.

K


----------



## cheryl (Jul 7, 2012)

Your goats are just adorable....love em!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 7, 2012)

Adorable goats and lobe reading about hour farm! Puppies bring born, new lionheads....eeeeek...so cute!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 7, 2012)

Will the video be like an episode of NCIS ?


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 8, 2012)

Our corgi, Sara, had to have a emergancy C-section at 10:00pm on July 7, 2012. She had way to many puppies in her to handle. They stretched out her utterus. However she is fine. She is at the vets house recovering from surgery. She had NINE tri-colored puppies. (6 girls 3 boys). All will be hand raised by me and my mom. Will add pictures in the dog video of them.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't know but that's a neat idea.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 8, 2012)

The puppies are doing great. The runt is the liveliest. however we do have one girl (not the runt) that we are watching closely. She is very weak. She is a petite built corgi. keep her in your thoughts. Here are some pictures.
Just two pups don't remember their genders.
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/577236_3324851969953_117117796_n.jpg

This is the girl we are worrying about. (Below)
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/556406_3324852169958_1873434873_n.jpg
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/396868_3324852489966_1798903157_n.jpg

All NINE puppies
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/541738_3324853009979_1743674919_n.jpg


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 8, 2012)

What sweet puppies. Hoping Mom is feeling better. 

K


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 8, 2012)

Me too. My Mom just went to go pick up Sara and the vet wanted to see the puppies so he can give them check ups and check their health. Should be home soon. I was up all night with the puppies so I'm going to take a nap right now before mom gets home and we start again. We have to feed the puppies every two hours.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 8, 2012)

look forward to seeing puppies as they grow up  looove your goats their adorable. id like to get one someday and teach it to pull cart lol


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 8, 2012)

What a zoo, in a good way. Life has it's ups & downs, but that's the way it goes. 

I hope you're having the relief from the super-hot weather that arrived her yesterday evening. It hasn't been this hot & dry since 1988 they said on tv & before that were 2 years in the 1930s.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 9, 2012)

Aww they are all precious.....how is the little girl going?...and how is the mum doing?


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 10, 2012)

All the puppies are doing great!! All showing their individual personalities. My dad the one who said he was NOT going to get attached named four: Chief, Spot, Squeekers, and Supergirl. lol 

Unfortunately, Sara, the puppies mom went back to the vet today. She has a temperature of 106 and a severe infection in her uterus.  She is to sick to do the surgery she needs but without the surgery she could die. :'( Please, Please keep her in your thoughts. :'( She is our beloved girl and we could NOT stand to loose her.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad to hear all the puppies are doing well....sorry to hear about Sara though....hope she will be ok....will be keeping her in my thoughts..


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you. Yes we just got done feeding the pups. Going to take a quick nap and in 2 hours we will feed them again. Waking up going to work in the morning then getting home getting a rabbit and headed down to meet a lady who is picking her up to take her home. The lady is naming her Gracie. Then back home to help with the puppies. Will no more about Sara in the morning.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is a video I made back in 2011 when we had our first goats born. Feel free to watch it while I make the new videos. 
[ame]http://youtu.be/8xzqWylExHQ[/ame]


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 10, 2012)

Also if you have a facebook, I made a page for my farm. Here is the web address to it. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Parkinson-Farms/213717268649348


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 10, 2012)

Also if you have a facebook, I made a page for my farm. Here is the web address to it. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Parkinson-Farms/213717268649348


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm jealous! I want a farm so bad! I want so many different animals that the city life just doesnt allow me 

Your animals are GORGEOUS!!!!! My fav is the first one, BamBam!


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww Thank you MyBabyHasPaws and yea i understand that. Bam Bam is one of my favorites too. Candy is my all time favorite though cause she was my first goat. 

Also guys right now I have my doe Queen Bee out and she was sniffing the computer screen. Awwww.


----------

